# Dash Batmobile and Green Hornet Black Beauty



## joeslotcar

Just got my cars and thought I'd share a few thoughts.
OUTSTANDING QUALITY! The cars are duplicates of the originals. The Batmobile comes as a kit and needs trim painting. The Black Beauty is fully assembled (no sticker, though) and ready to mount to your favorite chassis.


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, Black Beauty has some serious hot rod potential. Don't let Dr. Hall see this thread... :freak:


----------



## hojoe

I love em both. I don't get why the Black Beauty is tampo'd and the Batmobile isn't. It's sure gonna be hard to paint that little bat on the door.
hojoe


----------



## ParkRNDL

i BIN'ed them a few days ago. checking the mailbox every day in eager anticipation. i wouldn't have put the sticker on the BB anyway.

my SWAG is that the weird shape of the Batmo made it difficult/expensive to tampo. i am wondering how hard it would be to make a bat mask. (no, not to wear, to paint on the doors, silly.)

--rick

edit: looking at some online pictures i'm thinking that the edge trim can be done with a red paint marker the same way many of us paint chrome with a slilver Sharpie. then it's just a matter of cutting a little bat in the middle of a large sheet of something adhesive and fogging two little bats on the doors...

http://www.punkjob.com/TjetCollection/large/a385k.jpg


----------



## SCJ

They look great, but they didn't fully paint the BB.....rear window deck should have been black!

I'm guessing the BM isn't painted or assembeled as it would infringe on copyright/trademarks.....it's an "art" kit. JMHG, but have seen it done in 1/24 in this manner.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ParkRNDL

SCJ said:


> I'm guessing the BM isn't painted or assembeled as it would infringe on copyright/trademarks.....it's an "art" kit. JMHG, but have seen it done in 1/24 in this manner.
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


ah so, that would make sense. it seems like every time someone does an official batmobile, there's all kinds of legal issues with Barris. this way, it's just a Lincoln Futura show car...

(wow that's a LONG link, hope it works)

--rick

edit: dang, these look cool in light colors. i'm digging the light metallic green one. so who's gonna be the first to un-bat one?


----------



## Slott V

*The Black Beauty Imperial*

Maybe you could do up the Black Beauty like the new one that's gonna be in Seth Rogen's movie coming out next year...


----------



## 41-willys

I didn't know the Dash Black beauty and the Batmobile were for sale?


----------



## joeslotcar

Get them on ebay direct from Dash

Link: http://shop.ebay.com/3393jb/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## 41-willys

Thanks for the link:wave:


----------



## bobhch

41-willys said:


> Thanks for the link:wave:


Yeah thanks and WOW that new Green Hornet Movie trailer ROCKED! 

Here is a link to Patoos place for lots of decals http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

Pattos place in Australia makes batman decals!! I use a wide sponge brush and dip it in future to clear coat the Patoos decals. Works O.K. but, you have to take extra care to not fold these ontop of each other. Hey thin decals are a good thing.

I also ordered Charlies Angels decals, Dukes of Hazard, Monkees, etc. They work for me.

Bob...I am Ironman...zilla


----------



## TUFFONE

The undecorated Batmobile does present a problem to make it look right. I have some very small bat decals for the doors(a white bat with a red outline)just the right size. I got these off of Ebay a couple of years ago. I think that I am going to try very narrow bright red pinstripe tape for the red outlines. At least I can take it back off if i screw it up. I need to get a hornet sticker for the Green Hornet car. I did color the headlights green with a sharpie. Pretty easy to do.


----------



## brownie374

Dash bodies rock! Great quality great prices!


----------



## Marty

Slott V said:


> Maybe you could do up the Black Beauty like the new one that's gonna be in Seth Rogen's movie coming out next year...
> 
> YouTube- 'The Green Hornet' Trailer HD


The new Green Hornet is a POC! Who in their right mind would take out a perfectly good BB MoPar and stick in a BB Chevy?!?

Marty


----------



## lenny

Marty said:


> The new Green Hornet is a POC! Who in their right mind would take out a perfectly good BB MoPar and stick in a BB Chevy?!?
> 
> Marty


I take it you're referring to the movie car and not my models???


----------



## tomhocars

Marty said:


> The new Green Hornet is a POC! Who in their right mind would take out a perfectly good BB MoPar and stick in a BB Chevy?!?
> 
> Marty


Marty,There is no such thing as a perfectly good mopar.Isnt that right Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes Lenny, he's referring to the movie car!! Relax!!!  By the way, I just finished messing around with one of your T jet cobra kits!!! Very impressive job you did with the mold!!! I never thought I would be able to get it done like I wanted to, but it worked out great!! Pics in the Creative Light and Motion thread on the custom board if you're interested.


----------



## Marty

lenny said:


> I take it you're referring to the movie car and not my models???


Yes, the movie car. Sorry for any misunderstanding.

Marty


----------



## Marty

tomhocars said:


> Marty,There is no such thing as a perfectly good mopar.Isnt that right Wes


You're right. They're perfectly AWESOME!!

Marty


----------



## ParkRNDL

got mine today. w00h00! these things are AWESOME. wish it wasn't such a busy week, so i could devote a little time to them...

--rick


----------



## T-Jet Racer

pull the slowpar for the Chevy, sounds right to me!


----------



## 41-willys

received my dash Batmobile and Black Beauty thursday and put the finishing touches on the BB, now just have to wait for the Slot show in November to get some T-Jet chassis. Can't wait to start on the Batmobile.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Post your BB pics!!! Post 'em. Post 'em now. Please.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Rolls said:


> Post your BB pics!!! Post 'em. Post 'em now. Please.


ask and ye shall receive...

first the Black Beauty. i have to say this car is IMPOSSIBLY shiny. the camera in my iPhone does not capture the depth of gloss on this car. when they say "so shiny it looks wet", this is what they mean. i kept wiping fingerprints off it... 



















be aware that the rear wheels are REALLY close under the body. i assume the original was like that too, but i don't own one to compare.

and now, the Batmobile, which is a work in progress for me. (somehow i NEVER would have guessed that the original Aurora was short wheelbase, as is this one. guess all that overhang is deceiving.)










i found out that the edge striping technique i wanted to try, where you take a paint marker and run it along an edge, seems to work pretty good if you have a good marker. worked best for me to paint with the SIDE of the tip, not the actual pointy end that you'd write with. (i'll try to get a pic of that soon if anyone wants, it's already past my bedtime.) try it on a junk body or scrap of plastic first to get the hang of it. i practiced first and mine STILL aren't perfect, but they would have been a lot worse if i didn't get a feel for it first. also, i was able to touch up a couple gerfs with an ultra fine point black Sharpie.










bonus fun stuff: years ago i cut up an AW batmo to use the tailfins and trunk lid to try to make an AW '59 Chev into a '60 Cad. never finished THAT project, but today i was able to locate what was left and pop out the superheroes' heads... will be using them on the Dash car.

gotta do some more detailing. since i'm not using the original Aurora-type heads, and it's not gonna try to masquerade as an original, i think i'm gonna go past the Aurora level of detail on the rest of the car too.

just not tonight--like i said, past my bedtime... :wave:

--rick


----------



## Rolls

Thanks, Rick. Great pics and great progress!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow on the shiny!!! Dang That black beauty looks incredible!!!  I can see myself!!! :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL

*still not done, but i'm not sure what "done" is...*

got some detailing done, but i don't know if i want to make it accurate/faithful to the HO scale slot car or to the 1:1. for example, Aurora painted the grilles silver, where they were flat black on the 1:1. and i KNOW i can't do that red stripe detailing in the middle of the snout without making a huge ugly mess.




























also, i am aware that maybe the costumes on B & R that I have put in the car may be accurate for the JL/AW car that they came from, but 
I don't think they are right for the '60s series that the Barris Batmobile is from (didn't the Caped Crusader at that time wear a black mask instead of a blue one?). I DON'T CARE. i like the way these guys look in there...

fwiw, this car would look KILLER with some RRR Cragar-style mags. 

--rick


----------



## 41-willys

we need to keep the ideas coming on how to do the red stripe details


----------



## tjd241

Try Pactra Trim Tape yet?? The smallest size on the roll may do the job.


----------



## resinmonger

:hat: Biff! Bam! Pow! That Batmobile is SWEET, Rick! It's like jumping in a time tunnel! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

hi, just do w/ i did...
find the emblem on a site, send 2 pics,
resize to fit, print, cover w/ good quality shipping tape (lamination)
cut use clear nail polish 2 adhere, THEN clearcoat the whole sh-bang ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123

hi, get some 1/4" wide model masking tape (Hobby-Lobby)....
mask nose, & use red paint-pen... works everytime ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## TUFFONE

tjd241 said:


> Try Pactra Trim Tape yet?? The smallest size on the roll may do the job.


I used very narrow pinstripe tape on the the long sides and the tops of the rear fins. I used paint for the other red striping in the front and rear applied with a toothpick (Testors bright red). Ultra fine point silver marker for the silver details. White w/red outline small bats on the doors.


----------



## Rolls

TuffOne - any pics? I wondered what that shade of Testors red would look like.


----------



## Bubba 123

if U guys want / need the bat emblems 2 print, i can email U the 1's i use..
alreday sized... RED on BLACK background............................
Bubba


----------



## TUFFONE

Rolls said:


> TuffOne - any pics? I wondered what that shade of Testors red would look like.


I'll try to get up a picture or two this weekend as soon as my work schedule lets up a little. The Testors bright red is quite bright but matches the tape very well. Great track visibility.


----------



## Rolls

Sounds great, TuffOne. No rush, no pressure, just lettin' you know I (and I suspect many others) are interested in your work and this cool new Dash offering! Thanks!!


----------



## desototjets

I got the BB but when I mounted it to the chassis the gears rubbed on the back window. I tried to put a spacer on the rear post but the body then sits too high on the chassis. I finally removed the rear window and then had to grind clearance on the body next to the post to make it run.

Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## Bubba 123

desototjets said:


> I got the BB but when I mounted it to the chassis the gears rubbed on the back window. I tried to put a spacer on the rear post but the body then sits too high on the chassis. I finally removed the rear window and then had to grind clearance on the body next to the post to make it run.
> 
> Anybody else have this issue?


the rear wheel bays are 2 narrow, w/ out chassis wheel & axle Modifications...
Bubba


----------



## Marty

December 2010 issue of MoPar Action has an article on the original Black Beauty. Good refernce material.

MoPar to ya!

Marty


----------



## desototjets

Bubba 123 said:


> the rear wheel bays are 2 narrow, w/ out chassis wheel & axle Modifications...
> Bubba


Yeah, that too. I had to narrow some old Aurora wheels and axle. I didn't modify the chassis.


----------



## Bubba 123

desototjets said:


> Yeah, that too. I had to narrow some old Aurora wheels and axle. I didn't modify the chassis.


have U tried Bad Dawg's Green Hornet B/B's & Batmobiles????
i've assembled & detailed over a Doz. each (literally..)
with NO PROBLEMS in assembly, chassis opperation OR detailing....
and I"M a ROOKIE ;-)

Bubba


----------



## Bill Hall

*Sight unseen*



desototjets said:


> I got the BB but when I mounted it to the chassis the gears rubbed on the back window. I tried to put a spacer on the rear post but the body then sits too high on the chassis. I finally removed the rear window and then had to grind clearance on the body next to the post to make it run.
> 
> Anybody else have this issue?


AW or T-jet chassis: be sure and check the end play of the pinion shaft. Excessive clearance will cause the entire assembly to ride up when loaded.


----------



## TUFFONE

Okay...here's a few pictures of my rendition of the Batmobile...please excuse my lack of photography skills. The red is pretty bright but gives great track visibility. I may do a little further stripe detail on the rear of the car. The difference in shades between the tape and paint are accentuated by the flash and really look the same under normal light.


----------



## resinmonger

Sweet detail work Tuffone! Batman and Robin are cruisin' for criminals in style! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CptMatt

*Engines*



Marty said:


> The new Green Hornet is a POC! Who in their right mind would take out a perfectly good BB MoPar and stick in a BB Chevy?!?
> 
> Marty


Possibly because you can't get any MoPar BB crate motors anymore?


----------



## Marty

CptMatt said:


> Possibly because you can't get any MoPar BB crate motors anymore?


Shouldn't matter. Got a good motor, keep it!

Marty


----------



## Dyno Dom

T/O, nice work on the cars. Your Tpke. Interchange reminds me of the
Toll booth @ the Loop Pkwy. to Lido Beach. A few old black cars & some
gangsters, the Caped Crusaders could be coming to Sonny Corleone's rescue.


----------



## Rolls

TuffOne - Great work on both of those cars! Love your track, too. Excellent photos - much appreciated.


----------



## desototjets

Bill Hall said:


> AW or T-jet chassis: be sure and check the end play of the pinion shaft. Excessive clearance will cause the entire assembly to ride up when loaded.


T-jet. I'll have to look at that when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## Bubba 123

wasn't G. Barris's version, actually made out of a -58 Dodge coronet Convertable ???
Bubba 123



ParkRNDL said:


> ah so, that would make sense. it seems like every time someone does an official batmobile, there's all kinds of legal issues with Barris. this way, it's just a Lincoln Futura show car...
> 
> (wow that's a LONG link, hope it works)
> 
> --rick
> 
> edit: dang, these look cool in light colors. i'm digging the light metallic green one. so who's gonna be the first to un-bat one?


----------



## DesertSlot

My only problem with the BB was the way the GH parked it. Upside down. He must have had some special anti-gravity oil in there. :hat:


----------



## Bubba 123

DesertSlot said:


> My only problem with the BB was the way the GH parked it. Upside down. He must have had some special anti-gravity oil in there. :hat:


naw, just a "Sealed" engine unit...like semi-submersible military veh..
or maybe had a return-tube straw from the valve covers, back 2 the oil pan...:freak:
Bubba 123


----------



## Marty

Bubba 123 said:


> wasn't G. Barris's version, actually made out of a -58 Dodge coronet Convertable ???
> Bubba 123


Nope, he was correct. It is a modified Lincoln Futura.

Marty


----------



## Bubba 123

Marty said:


> Nope, he was correct. It is a modified Lincoln Futura.
> 
> Marty


well, that puts that "Legend" 2 rest....:freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## DesertSlot

The Batmobile is the Lincoln and the BB is an Imperial.


----------

